# Indispensable for colaboration in Lightroom mobile



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 9, 2016)

For collaboration with others in Lightroom mobile i discovered John R. Ellis his 'Any Comment'  plugin very very valuable! 
It allows you to collect all 'likes' in stead of manual looking for them in all your sychronized collections.

Any Comment Lightroom Plugin


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 11, 2016)

thanks for shaing


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that Roelof!  He's only just released that one, so others might not have heard of it yet.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 12, 2016)

I have waiting for something like this for a while. I'm glad John released it, it wil save me a lot of time!


----------

